# wd45 vs wd



## roymclaws (Apr 7, 2010)

What is the difference between a wd45 and a wd? Speeking of the engine block? My wd45 block is bad and I am looking for another engine block? Roy


----------



## Bertman (Feb 14, 2010)

201 ci for the wd, 226 for the 45. 
4 inch stroke on the wd and 4 1/2 for the 45
wd has a plate that bolts to the right side of th block 45 dont


Why do you need another block?


----------



## EdKapraly (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello,

This is my first post and thank you in advance for your help. I purchased what might be a wd45 at an auction the other week and yes it does have a curved shifter. There is a serial number on the back below the brake plate and (if I remember correctly) is about 130000 or so. My question is whether this serial number should be preceded by a prefix if the tractor is indeed a wd45 like it was listed. The deceased fellow who it belonged to was a collector and restorer but I'm wondering if this tractor was just cobbled together from spare parts to get it running before the auction or whether it is a real wd45


----------



## Duey (IA) (Jul 23, 2010)

WD-45s were introduced in 1953 with "tractor" Ser.#146607
Serial no. 127008 and up had a constant-mesh trans. with curved shift lever to replace the 
sliding-gear type with the straight shift lever.


----------



## duke7595 (Jan 23, 2012)

Location:	left brake housing
1953: 146607
1954: 160386
1955: 190993
1956: 217992
1957: 230295


----------

